# Non appena avesse / non appena avrebbe



## Dulcinea

Ciao di nuovo.

Ho un dubbio sull'uso del congiuntivo/condizionale in questa frase:

Mario già sapeva cosa avrebbe fatto non appena Paolo gli avesse/avrebbe dato il via.


Onestamente il condizionale mi suona sbagliato, ma in google ci sono entrambe le opzioni. 


Grazie mille!


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, il condizionale è sbagliato.


----------



## fabry2811

Ma _avrebbe_ non vi sembra corretto? A me si!


----------



## lily57

E' decisamente sbagliato _avrebbe_... E non fidarti mai di google. Noi italiani facciamo sempre confusione con l'uso del congiuntivo!!


----------



## saltapicchio

Prova a girare la frase:

Non appena Paolo gli avesse/avrebbe dato il via, Mario già sapeva cosa avrebbe fatto.


----------



## fabry2811

Non mi fidavo di google, facevo solo delle prove ad orecchio...in effetti ha creato dei dubbi pure a me.


----------



## brian

Scusate ragazzi, ma in questo caso dipende dal contesto/dal significato che si vuole dare alla frase, no? In particolare, dipende se il "dare il via" accade contemporaneamente con il "fare" oppure con il "sapere cosa fare."

Proviamo al presente/futuro:

*1a.* il "fare" ed il "dare il via" accadono contemporaneamente: _Mario sa cosa farà (non) appena Paolo gli darà il via._
*2a.* il "sapere cosa fare" ed il "dare il via" accadono contemporaneamente: _Mario saprà cosa fare/cosa farà (non) appena Paolo gli darà il via_.

Al passato:

*1b.* _Mario (già) sapeva cosa avrebbe fatto non appena Paolo gli *avrebbe* dato il via._
*2b.* _Mario (già) sapeva cosa avrebbe fatto non appena Paolo gli *avesse* dato il via._

O mi sbaglio?


----------



## Wonder_Donnie

E' _avesse_. Si sbaglia facilmente nel parlato usando il condizionale anziché il congiuntivo (naturalmente si parla del caso su detto). Del resto ad orecchio sono simili.
Proprio oggi notavo che una professoressa ripeteva continuamente l'errore parlando.



			
				brian8733 said:
			
		

> *1b.* _Mario (già) sapeva cosa avrebbe fatto non appena Paolo gli *avrebbe* dato il via._
> *2b.* _Mario (già) sapeva cosa avrebbe fatto non appena Paolo gli *avesse* dato il via._


----------



## brian

Potresti farmi vedere come si distinguono 1a e 2a al passato?


----------



## Wonder_Donnie

Non saprei Brian, secondo me entrambi i casi che hai elencato sono riconducibili alla stessa frase con il verbo al congiuntivo imperfetto.

Considera che potresti usare "avrebbe" in un caso come questo:
Paolo gli avrebbe dato il via se Mario non avesse già saputo cosa fare.
Ma non in quello prima.

Aspettiamo altri perché io vado molto ad assonanza. Mi resta difficile spiegare queste piccolezze.


----------



## brian

Ciao di nuovo,

grazie all'aiuto della nostra moderatrice Laura, ho saputo di aver avuto un'interpretazione sbagliata della frase. In effetti 1a. corrisponde a 2b., se non mi sbaglio, mentre 2a. non corrisponde né a 1b. né a 2b. (almeno non credo), bensì a una delle seguenti due possibilità:



> *2a.* il "sapere cosa fare" ed il "dare il via" accadono contemporaneamente: _Mario saprà cosa fare/cosa farà (non) appena Paolo gli darà il via_.


*2c.i. *_Mario avrebbe saputo cosa fare (avrebbe fatto) non appena Paolo gli avesse dato il via._
*
2c.ii.* _Mario seppe cosa fare (avrebbe fatto) non appena Paolo gli diede il via._ <-- ecco una delle due interpretazioni (quella sbagliata) che davo alla frase originale.

Inoltre abbiamo scoperto questo:



> *Quiz*
> Vorrei sapere quale delle seguenti frasi è corretta, avendo sempre grossi dubbi sull'uso del congiuntivo e/o condizionale: «Le ho detto che avresti richiamato non appena ti saresti liberata»; «Le ho detto che avresti richiamato non appena ti fossi liberata».
> *Teresa V.*
> 
> _Molte grammatiche sono tolleranti e indicano come corretta sia l'una che l'altra espressione. Personalmente io tenderei a usare la prima._


Allora la saga continua.


----------



## Necsus

Hmm... sospetto che l'equivoco possa essere ingenerato dal rapporto temporale non coerente tra le varie proposizioni. Il ragionamento che vado a fare è abbastanza contorto, spero di riuscire a esporlo con sufficiente chiarezza...! 

_'Cosa avrebbe fatto'_ è posteriore rispetto a _'sapeva'_ (futuro nel passato -> condizionale composto), mentre _'non appena gli xxx'_ è anteriore, sia pure in una successione ravvicinata, rispetto a _'cosa avrebbe fatto'_, da cui sintatticamente dipende, non è anch'esso posteriore, come la costruzione complessiva del periodo porta istintivamente a pensare, suggerendo di nuovo (futuro nel passato -> condizionale composto). 
Ora, questi sono i tempi previsti in caso di anteriorità della dipendente dalla norma che ne regola la concordanza/ dipendenza: 
penso/ penserò che tu sia arrivato;
pensavo/ ho pensato/ pensai/ avevo pensato che tu fossi arrivato;
penserei che tu sia arrivato/ che tu arrivassi/ che tu fossi arrivato.
Come si può vedere, non è previsto il condizionale composto nella reggente (vi dirò anche perché, quando ne avrò intuito il motivo...), ma solo il condizionale presente, però se ipotizziamo di volgerlo al passato (avrei pensato), sarà ovviamente al passato anche la dipendente (che tu fossi arrivato). Quindi:
"Mario già sapeva cosa avrebbe fatto non appena Paolo gli *avesse dato* il via".


----------



## nestore

Salve!

Volgiamola al presente: 

"Mario già sa cosa farà non appena Paolo gli darà il via"

ora al passato:

"Mario già sapeva cosa avrebbe fatto (futuro nel passato, appunto) non appena Paolo gli *avesse dato* il via" 

Si tratta di una frase che in grammatica chiamiamo "potenziale". 
Es: Sapeva che se Maria se ne fosse accorta avrebbe capito tutto. 
Non è altro che una falsa ipotetica, proiettata al futuro (e il doppio condizionale è da proscrivere).


----------



## Necsus

nestore said:


> "Mario già sapeva cosa avrebbe fatto (futuro nel passato, appunto) non appena Paolo gli *avesse dato* il via"
> 
> Si tratta di una frase che in grammatica chiamiamo "potenziale".
> Es: Sapeva che se Maria se ne fosse accorta avrebbe capito tutto.
> Non è altro che una falsa ipotetica, proiettata al futuro (e il doppio condizionale è da proscrivere).


Ciao, Nestore. Non ho capito, però, dal tuo intervento, quale sarebbe la motivazione da dare come risposta a chi sta chiedendo perché (eventualmente) non sarebbe corretto scrivere 'non appena gli _avrebbe_ dato il via'.
E se quando dici "in grammatica chiamiamo" intendi, come sembrerebbe, che la grammatica è un tuo campo d'interesse professionale, potresti esplicitare il significato di 'frase potenziale' e 'falsa ipotetica'? perché sono definizioni a me nient'affatto familiari, e non riesco a cogliere ipotesi, né reali né false, nella frase in oggetto.


----------



## nestore

Salve Necsus e salve a tutti!
  Rileggendo il thread ho moltiplicato le riflessioni arrivando ad inattese conclusioni. I dubbi sono comunque sempre in agguato. 
  Il fulcro, a mio avviso, sta in quel "non appena", a metà strada tra un’ipotetica potenziale e una temporale. 
  Ma passerò innanzitutto ad avanzare qualche considerazione di carattere grammaticale. Per quanto riguarda il sistema ipotetico non pochi sono i casi, tanti gli esempi e fluttuante la terminologia. E mi spiace non poter ricorrere qui al francese. Lavorando su un’ottica contrastiva avrei potuto render un po’ efficace il mio contributo. Mi limiterò qui ad invitarvi a percepire la sostanziale differenza tra una frase del tipo: 
*1) Egli pensò che se Alice fosse entrata in quel momento avrebbe scoperto tutto* 
  e: 
*2) Se l’avesse saputo prima non l’avrebbe disturbato*.
  La prima riguarda un fatto futuro, considerato come eventuale o immaginario e quindi “potenziale” (ho scritto “falsa ipotetica” solo per render comprensibile il contrasto) , la seconda esprime un’ipotesi, nella fattispecie impossibile, perché riferita al passato. 
  Nei due casi abbiamo: nella protasi (proposizione subordinata) il congiuntivo trapassato e nell’apodosi (proposizione principale/reggente) il condizionale passato. 
  Non diremo mai (a meno che non si prenda un abbaglio): se Giulio gli avrebbe parlato lui avrebbe capito...
  È semplicemente una regola, e come per tutte le regole è spesso arduo spiegarne l’origine e giustificarne l’utilizzo. Possiamo unire le menti e trovare la motivazione di fondo, ma intanto consiglio di attenerci tutti alla norma (le varianti colloquiali sono ahimè numerose e spesso aberranti). 
  Ora, per tornare infine alla nostra frase di partenza. Se diamo un’accezione potenziale a quel “non appena” (sul modello dell’esempio n.1) allora il ricorso al congiuntivo è, direi, obbligatorio. 
*Mario sapeva cosa avrebbe fatto non appena (se) Paolo gli avesse dato il via*.
  Possiamo tuttavia privilegiare la sfumatura temporale (posteriorità della reggente rispetto alla subordinata). Il “non appena” equivarrebbe così ad un più neutro “quando”. In questo caso avremmo due futuri nel passato. 
*Mario sapeva cosa avrebbe fatto non appena (quando) Paolo gli avrebbe dato il via.*
  Non so voi, ma io sento istintivamente una maggiore vicinanza (non foss'altro che a livello puramente sintattico, grammaticale) con la potenzialità dell’azione. Lavoro con la lingua, ma non sono un grammatico. Non si finisce mai d’interrogarsi: un gioco appassionante ma che presenta altresì, e non raramente, i tratti di un diabolico rompicapo.


----------



## Necsus

Mah, che ti devo dire, io non vedo motivo di complicare la questione imputando questo 'valore potenziale' a una proposizione che è semplicemente temporale, per poter spiegare l'uso del congiuntivo. Non mi sento quindi di condividere l'assimilazione della frase oggetto della discussione a una proposizione ipotetica o condizionale. 
La congiunzione _appena,__ non appena_ introduce una _proposizione temporale_ a «indicare che l'azione della reggente è posteriore alla subordinata», come detto in Serianni (XIV,201), e «sottolinea il succedersi ravvicinato di due azioni». E il fatto che qui l'intero periodo possa essere proiettato al futuro, a mio avviso non la rende un'ipotetica, sia pure 'falsa', altrimenti, secondo questo ragionamento, in teoria tutto ciò che non è ancora accaduto dovrebbe diventare ipotetico...! 
E ovviamente non sottometterei la frase in questione alle regole del periodo ipotetico (della possibilità o dell'irrealtà), che per definizione è formato da due proposizioni in stretta correlazione tra loro, una delle quali (protasi) esprime l'_ipotesi_ necessaria per l'avverarsi di quanto affermato nell'altra (apodosi), ed è introdotta da _se, qualora, nel caso che_, etc.

Ma è solo un'opinione, naturalmente, e qui mi fermo, perché credo che queste mie elucubrazioni non siano di grande utilità ai fini della discussione. La mia personale ipotesi di spiegazione rimane quella che ho dato nella risposta alla domanda iniziale.


----------



## artscomi

scusate ma non basta volgerla al presente: "Mario sa già cosa farà non appena paolo gli darà il via"?
In questo modo sembrerebbe corretta la forma : " Mario sapeva già cosa avrebbe fatto non appena Paolo gli avrebbe dato il via".


----------



## pellegrino12

nestore said:


> Salve!
> 
> Volgiamola al presente:
> 
> "Mario già sa cosa farà non appena Paolo gli darà il via"
> 
> ora al passato:
> 
> "Mario già sapeva cosa avrebbe fatto (futuro nel passato, appunto) non appena Paolo gli *avesse dato* il via"
> 
> Si tratta di una frase che in grammatica chiamiamo "potenziale".
> Es: Sapeva che se Maria se ne fosse accorta avrebbe capito tutto.
> Non è altro che una falsa ipotetica, proiettata al futuro (e il doppio condizionale è da proscrivere).





Al presente io direi: Mario sa gi`a cosa far˙a non appena Paolo gli *avr˙a* *dato *il via. 
Sarebbe giusto l'uso anche del futuro anteriore, no?
E allora `e pi`u facile capire perché *avesse dato*: siccome il futuro anteriore diventa congiuntivo trapassato nel discorso indiretto.
Vi faccio un esempio:

_Disse: "Appena sarai arrivato, andremo al mare."
Disse che appena *fosse arrivato*, sarebbero andati al mare.


_Comunque `e uguale se si dice: _appena _o _non appena_? Il _non _`e necessario?


----------

